# Calling All Pier King Fishermen Experts



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a quick question, lets says your fishing #10 and a guy is fishing next to you on #11. Fishermen #10 says "a fish is going after my bait". #11 comes to see and moves his bait parallel with #10. 5 minutes later #11 reel goes off. Fishermen #10 is upset. Who is in the wrong and who is in the right?

I need EXPERT opinions! No Noobs!!!


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I have been fishing off the end of piers since 91 and have learned one valuable lesson when I see fish approaching bait fish - "Keep your mouth shut!" Yes it is a God given natural reaction to announce the arrival of the prospect but one you must fight. Staying quiet keeps you from spooking the potential catch and others will not have an opportunity to adjust their bait, which may or may not make a difference. It just makes it a fair catch for everyone. Happy continued fishing!


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been kingin for 2 years hard and i learned that a long time ago. When a fish goes after mine I don't say ****!!! This guy told everybody on the end that a Spanish was swirling his bait. I go to look and put my bait out not quiet next to his but closer then it was. The guy made jokes about me stealing his fish and later found out he was really upset. If I'm in the wrong, I would like to know so I don't do it again. But I've had people do this to me plenty of times. I had a Cobia after my bait last year and the people beside me on both sides slid there bait parallel to mine. I wasn't bothered, I took it as part of the game.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

pwall1988 said:


> I have a quick question, lets says your fishing #10 and a guy is fishing next to you on #11. Fishermen #10 says "a fish is going after my bait". #11 comes to see and moves his bait parallel with #10. 5 minutes later #11 reel goes off. Fishermen #10 is upset. Who is in the wrong and who is in the right?
> 
> I need EXPERT opinions! No Noobs!!!



Not really an expert here cause there were no numbered stations where I king fished, however this is an interesting dilemma....

If fisherman #11 is larger than fisherman #10 then fisherman #11 is right of course size all ways ranks #1 at the end of the pier.....unless fisherman #10 is armed and dangerous...........then fisherman #10 would be in the right

Fisherman #10 will have learned the important adage to next time keep his mouth shut..........until he is hooked up..........then he can talk all he wants about anything.........


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Not really an expert here cause there were no numbered stations where I king fished, however this is an interesting dilemma....
> 
> If fisherman #11 is larger than fisherman #10 then fisherman #11 is right of course size all ways ranks #1 at the end of the pier.....unless fisherman #10 is armed and dangerous...........then fisherman #10 would be in the right
> 
> Fisherman #10 will have learned the important adage to next time keep his mouth shut..........until he is hooked up..........then he can talk all he wants about anything.........


 haha 

For argument sake:
Lets say he doesn't say anything and I notice a fish going after his bait. I then send my bait out closer to his. Is that wrong??? or is it part of fishing???


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Niether is in the wrong or right. Its part of fishing.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Niether is in the wrong or right. Its part of fishing.


Thank you!!! That's the way I view it as well. I just needed to hear it from someone else. Don't get me wrong, I would never do that to a friend but I wouldn't be upset if someone did that to me. I would congratulate that person on the catch and would in no way be upset or think he stole my fish.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Is it "WRONG" to use a king for bait? I'm a very sensitive person as most "sharkers" are and need to know....


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

Is it safe to say Fishermen #10 is being or acting like a b**ch?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

pwall1988 said:


> Is it safe to say Fishermen #10 is being or acting like a b**ch?


Only if he gets on a fishing forum and makes a post about the whole nonesense.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Only if he gets on a fishing forum and makes a post about the whole nonesense.


Yea, its pretty dumb. I would've forgotten about it by now but he has mentioned it on social media. I wanted to ask a group of people not in my circle. Thanks for your reponse


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

pwall1988 said:


> Yea, its pretty dumb. I would've forgotten about it by now but he has mentioned it on social media. I wanted to ask a group of people not in my circle. Thanks for your reponse


If bachelor #10 and bachelor #11 are sitting at the bar and hot chick #1 enters the bar and then sits right between them, would bachelor #10 be in the wrong to stand up and pretend he lost his balance and then spill an entire 32 oz. pitcher of beer on bachelor #11 and hence render bachelor #11 unfit (as in all wet) to speak and hang out with hot chick #1?


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> If bachelor #10 and bachelor #11 are sitting at the bar and hot chick #1 enters the bar and then sits right between them, would bachelor #10 be in the wrong to stand up and pretend he lost his balance and then spill an entire 32 oz. pitcher of beer on bachelor #11 and hence render bachelor #11 unfit (as in all wet) to speak and hang out with hot chick #1?


Lol i can't wait to show him this thread. Keep em coming!!!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude i dont care how hot she is i aint wastin 32oz of beer. Lets get serious
However i would lean over and say "thank god you sat down, that guys been hitting on me all night"


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

First off I'm Not and Expert!

However I've been pin rigging for about 30 years. 

I tend to run my bait out further so I can get it back to the pier quickly if necessary. I will raise it out of the water and slap it back in if I have to. Anything to get the fish's attention. If I get the hook up then so be it! It's called fishing; bait presentation is an important part. 

I'd never be mad if the shoe is on the other foot, and he were to get the hook up. 

Lastly, if I see a fish in the baits I usually will be quite and nonchalant about it and quietly call the folks I know whom are experienced over.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've seen it time after time where someone changes a bait out and as soon as it hits the water the reel goes off. It's almost like bass fishing, sometimes u can get a reaction bite from the splash.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh by the way if you've been pin rigging for 30 years, you're a expert in my book.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

bwahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm no expert, but anyone that gets mad cause someone else catches a fish has issues, watched a kid catch a 130-140# tarpon on avon pier, the other pin riggers pitched in, helped tie another reel on when the kids reel gave out, nobody was more proud of the kid then the pier regulars.
js


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

If pogey #1 is traveling at 2 mph in a left hand circle and king #3 is cruising around 10 knots 2 foot under the surface how butthurt is guy at spot #11 when king #3 hits my half dead grass shad that is floating ass up taking a nap????


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

ive seen an anchor line hit with a lit cigarette a few times for this type of bs with a cig when the guy wasnt looking. waaaay back in the day king fishing from a pier was fun. mullet and menhaden everywhere and no crowds. now its a cluster even when no kings are around. sadly quit for these same reasons. just to crowded to enjoy.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Fishermen (and Ladies),ALL DAY using Pogies or grasshad/Blues,, FisherFolks--> #10 & #11 getting into a (baits making love), situation,As a King Swirls, or bruised the bait(s),, Both are upset... both Move baits to please each other, (NOT get into a fight) DRINK MO BEER.. THEN King (or Cobia),, Goes after #9's bait,, minutes Later #12,, and runs off "Skying in the Process" #1's bait Whom just got there @ 4PM, and set-up On the Side,, 10 minutes ago on a Lousy Pinfish.. ALL Folks that "been there since Daylight" are P.O.ed..  go figure..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Reelturner said:


> I have been fishing off the end of piers since 91 and have learned one valuable lesson when I see fish approaching bait fish - "Keep your mouth shut!" Yes it is a God given natural reaction to announce the arrival of the prospect but one you must fight. Staying quiet keeps you from spooking the potential catch and others will not have an opportunity to adjust their bait, which may or may not make a difference. It just makes it a fair catch for everyone. Happy continued fishing!





Garboman said:


> Not really an expert here cause there were no numbered stations where I king fished, however this is an interesting dilemma....
> 
> If fisherman #11 is larger than fisherman #10 then fisherman #11 is right of course size all ways ranks #1 at the end of the pier.....unless fisherman #10 is armed and dangerous...........then fisherman #10 would be in the right
> 
> Fisherman #10 will have learned the important adage to next time keep his mouth shut..........until he is hooked up..........then he can talk all he wants about anything.........


 Whenever you go onto a pier,with every fisherman looking for that ONE BITE (because that is probably the ONLY BITE you will get that day or that year for that matter) you HAVE TO learn to play with "jungle rules".. There are nice guys that will look over the rail and see a fish near a bait and telegraph it..Imho,you need to be quiet,go into stealth mode,and position YOUR BAIT in best possible way, until the fish has taken your bait or has left...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> I'm no expert, but anyone that gets mad cause someone else catches a fish has issues, watched a kid catch a 130-140# tarpon on avon pier, the other pin riggers pitched in, helped tie another reel on when the kids reel gave out, nobody was more proud of the kid then the pier regulars.
> js


 It was his first FISH on a pinrig!! Awesome catch for that youngen!!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I used to kingfish alot, now its rare. Got tired of catching sharks. Started sharkfishing. Still waiting to catch a king on a shark rig.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Regardless of whose reel goes off, and a fish gets on. It still excites me as much as calling a turkey to the decoy within shooting range or hearing an elk bugle within fifteen yards of me in dark timber waiting for that shot. I guess that's what keeps me coming back.

Pair that with the many friendships I've made through the years sittin on the end of the planks just passing the time waiting for the next big one to come along. We are all there for the same reason, nevertheless of or ages, maturity levels, or skill sets. We are there for The Love Of Fishing.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> I used to kingfish alot, now its rare. Got tired of catching sharks. Started sharkfishing. Still waiting to catch a king on a shark rig.


 Smart move "Grasshopper"! Keep on "Sharkin"
P.S. I never caught a King on a shark rig [bait to big] I guess, but I've caught a few cobia on smaller shark gear on the bottom. Good Luck!


----------

